# Morel Supremo SW6 Woofer x1 Only



## P_4SPL (Nov 7, 2009)

*FOR SALE:*

I've got a New Unused Morel Supremo SW6 woofer for Sale.

x 1 Woofer only * New Condition Never used.

Purchased with a set and only used x1.

*Mint Condition.

Morel Supremo SW6 Woofer New 689384146513 | eBay


----------



## P_4SPL (Nov 7, 2009)

*Bump


----------

